# The new challenge Mar./April.



## Olly Buckle (Mar 23, 2011)

Apple, and others, have been so good at getting back to me promptly that our monthly challenge is getting ahead of itself. Never mind, let the fun be fast and furious.:-D

As you may gather from that we have a new challenge, and it certainly looks like being fun after such a sombre subject as war, in apples own words:-

"Let's just see who can win by writing a poem around the word NERD or GEEK. and no finger pointing ! "

Please post your poems in the thread below, the usual rules apply, if anyone has any doubts do contact me and I will be happy to clarify, entry is open to all from the newest member to the owner (Though we are thinking of barring him if he wins too often:-D) Good luck and good writing everyone!


----------



## D.S.B. (Mar 26, 2011)

No man is relinquished the right to disallow himself poetic justice.  Live for a final review thus eliminating all others' judgements and condemnations.  Just because you wake up and stick one leg in and then the other does not make you a man...anyone can.  Be smart or unwise just means no one is clear of your purpose.  Purposeful is subjective though many attempt a prolonged response at the title of being "THE ONE".  The one who can.  The one who will.  The one that remains constant.  Here we are staring at the same goal but with a shared glance at omnipotence.  Don't over do it because no one will ever remind you of what was but only of what is and possibly what may be.  They call me many things but I know what I am. I am a *N*ever-*E*nding, *R*ational but *D*emonstrative being of poetic prose. In other words, call me what you will but I will always be the same N.E.R.D. generated from July 28, 1974; love it or leave it you have to admit----I'm a bad motherf----watch yo mouth!!!!


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 27, 2011)

Acrostic

Niceties of social sorts are all ignored,
Even though his mother has implored.
Refusal means a lack of female company
Distressed, they find him out of harmony

General experience is seen as commonplace
Even though he longs for petticoats and lace
Especial functions and particular skills
Keep occupied the lifetime that he kills

Lately he has come to see the end
Of life awaits him round the bend
Some, like his mother, think he should reform
Espouse new ways of life, become reborn
Rather than remain alone forever, so forlorn.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Mar 28, 2011)

*The Physicist*

If gravity is so weak as they say
that only close-ranged, large bodies attract
then why does my heart go into attack
even if she is eight meters away?

If force is proportional to one’s mass
that larger objects have stronger forces
I wonder how her small smile manages
to knock the winds out of me really fast.

If electricity needs a circuit
a solid channel to transfer voltage
then how can those blue eyes of hers manage
to send jolts through my body bit by bit?

If time and space are inseparable
that movement elicits time transition
then why does time cease to be in motion
every time she passes by my table?

If every action has a reaction
that's equal and opposite in nature
then why are all my efforts and measures
to talk to her not given attention?

If only I controlled earth’s gravity
I would pull her attention towards me
if only I had the force within me
I’d say to her how lovely she’s truly.

If I had electricity controlled
I’d send her world into a whole new light
if only I could soar through space and time
I’ll give her all the stars the skies behold.

But I can never show my love for her
for I am but a mere science lover
over all these forces I have no hold
so I guess I will have to be consoled
by my friends Newton, Coulomb and Kepler.


----------



## Glass Pencil (Mar 29, 2011)

*This might not work without a beat*

Maybe you been grindin' since the age of 21
but I've been on that line since before you had a gun
tryin' to work my mind while the drugs took out my mom
tryin' to pay my way in a world where evil won

so I/ took some principles and shoved 'em in the hat
tried to pull the money out without pullin' a gat
and I/ took the heat and beat all these unforgiving streets 
took an empty sheet and I filled it with the sweet...
est, the best, the test I passed the rest I stashed until I had a firmer grasp

and I remember breaking in this bigger figures nose
losing to the beast and losing all compose...
your, your not the brightest kid 
you might lose your life for this
they might try to blast at this 
before my honors classes is...

and it was N to the E-R 
dizzle 'cuz I'm rizzle 
while them other busters fizzled 
I'm still piecing up the puzzle

And it was N to the E-R
dizzle for the simple
fact that I was martyred
for bein' a little smarter


----------



## bearycool (Mar 30, 2011)

* Outliers*

When I say 
Outliers: you say
who?

The Ones,
I tell, that are
different from the
Flock.

With a different aura;
a different ambiance;
that some take as
"Oddish," 

but it's only that of fear
of whom they can become;
and that of unknown
lightings of rebirth knowledge
and knowing.

It may surmise that they are
just different, but this
is to the ends of the Earth
a lie

but with this in mind to the Flock
they push them down with Derogatory
Words, so that they
will not go to their
fearful potential.   

The Nerd and
the Geek
that stem away
from the comes
and goings
of the Flock.

Hiding in the dark, 
yet shedding light that
pales the sun that some wonder
in the end

are they really odd and different?

To this end though, 
it never meets
just giving those groups
of Outliers
a shrug off, 
and leave them
forlorn

but they're not so
diaphanous of this,
nay

just unknown to the flock
but not diaphanous
never translucent;
only bright
and shining

For perhaps this
they are eluding
just only eluding...

If you find one of these
Outliers
don't let him or her go away
back into the cave of pity,
but rather grab hands!

Yes, shoot for it all
and don't be scared
if you shall become them.
For in the End
You and He and She
shall be the Outliers
that wake the world
of its ignorance!


----------



## InsanityStrickenWriter (Apr 2, 2011)

The Quiet
They are found in the shadows;
The nooks and the crannies.
They love the library,
Where they are hidden among the books,
Which distract them from people’s looks. 

They often collect together, 
In quiet little groups.
They’re too shy to talk to one another,
So just read and pretend to be alone,
Amidst a crowd of their own.

At the end of the day,
They walk hurriedly home,
Embracing a book in their arms,
Not wanting to blink,
And scared of what people surrounding them think.

They prepare a microwave meal,
And sit in front of the tele’s inviting light.
The sound is muted,
But eyes stare out on their plight,
Giving the occasional fright.

They have a quick read before sleep,
Followed by a night of tossing and turning.
They wish someone had a backbone,
The backbone to break the silence,
But all are quiet.


----------



## BipBopRealGoodNop (Apr 3, 2011)

*G*umpy and buck-toothed nerd,
*O*bsessed by PCs and absurd,
*O*verly smitten with a recent device,
*F*ound lost in a booklet that's giving advice,
*Y*ou gizmo fanatics should not be seen or heard,

*G*uzzling down data on a robotic machine,
*E*ager, engrossed, excited and keen,
*E*lectrical goods are quite pricy,
*K*eyed-up nerdies do find them quite nicey,
*S*o from shop shelves they do swipe them clean.

I thank you!!


----------



## apple (Apr 4, 2011)

The Lies Rolf’s Tattoos Tell

OMG, Vileolet is having a party,
with a frickin’ DJ 
and catered food 
from THAI BELLY.
Cosplay is required and Rolf is invited.

“No problem,” he thinks,
I’ll wear my storm-trooper 
from last year’s anime convention.
It’s totally D20.”

He‘s never tried to dance,
but how hard can that be?
“Meez haz smartz,” he thinks,
concocting moves
in the mirror,
plugged in to the techno throes
of Daft Punk.

_       Step Step –flail flail flail
      Thrust, thrust-
      Squat
      Fingers up her sides, fingers up her sides
      Rotate rotate-butt thrust- rotate- butt thrust-
      Moonwalk moonwalk-flail and spin.
      (repeat as necessary)_

“Radically D20”, he thinks, with one last thrust.

Rolf swords up his hair in spikes
admires his mean tattoos
and just for fun he computes

_Glucose + Oxygen + Carbon dioxide + Water + Energy =Dancing_

 OMG, Dungeon and Dragons tonight,
 and Rolf is running late
“But, hey, Eyez is Dungeon Master,” he thinks
as he anticipates the roles
his brain will control,
and concocts another campaign,
grabbing some Ramen
on the way.


----------



## Jinxi (Apr 5, 2011)

*Geeks*

Are they really so different?

They live in a world
Where technology reigns
Superior minds,
Knowledge runs through their veins

Are they really so different?

Computers, programmes, gaming
Little delights
Escaping to a world of fantasy
With goblins, warlocks and the likes

Are they really so different?

Excitement drawn from simple tasks
Science, Math and History
Lessons of the beginning of time
Bring depth to their life story

Are they really so different?

They may seem shy and introverted
But not amongst themselves
WoW, DotA, LoL supply great fun
Rift brings joy through the lives of elves

Are they really so different?
No, not at all
Take time to understand their world
You'll see - friendship is stronger than ever before.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorry, I am a little late in closing this and setting up a poll. Everybody else has been so prompt at getting a new subject back to me we have been catching up on ourselves, I may have to insert an extra month at this rate, Ollytember

No more entries please and I will set up a poll.


----------

